# electronics



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

So guys I am looking for a new flasher. I have it narrowed down to three. Its either a Vexilar fl-18, Marcum VX-1P, or a Humminbird ice 45. Here are my thoughts on each:

Marcum VX-1P- great options for the price. They are also very crisp. The soft bag is nice. I found them on sale for 250 online. I have heard that the newer Marcums have had some problems though. I know several people that had multiple things go wrong. Also they only have the 20 degree transducer. This isn't too big of a deal but sometimes fish around 60 feet or around other people.

Vexilar Fl-18- It has the features I want. It has the option of being upgraded such as tribeam and things a long that line. Also the fact that they are bulletproof. The thing I don't like is the price (400 on sale). I am a college student so this is a big factor. It seems to be the same as the Marcum. I have also heard they pick up a lot of interference from Marcums (one fishing buddy has a Marcum).

Bird ice 45- I like that it comes with the dual beam transducer. I also like the screen (digital depth readout and size). The price is the same as the Vex. Also have heard they have some bad lemons that people get. I have also heard they don't "play well with other birds". I have a friend who fishes with one so I don't want a lot of interference.


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

I got the Vexilar Fl-8. I like it so far. The only problem I noticed with fishing some prairie lakes that get real murky is that the sensitivity is a little touchy. It didn't exactly affect my fishing because we were fishing perch but I had to have it on the lowest possibly sensitivity or it would just light up the whole thing. If you get a Fl-12 or FL-18 that will help on murky lakes. That's the only problem I've had and it wasn't exactly a huge problem.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I've owned a FL-18 since they came out and like it on the ice. We fish those same perch lakes too and I wonder if sometimes the zooplankton are giving you a false reading? Sometimes the water does stay murkey through the winter but I can't say I've seen a false reading. To the OP. Check prices on a used FL-18 or other unit. Some outlets take trades and recondition the units for sale at a much cheaper price. I think Vexiler does this with a warenty.


----------



## skadi (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a fl-18 and love mine, used a zercom 40 before that. Very impressed with it. Reeds sporting goods has a great sale on them right now free shipping too!


----------

